# Betta-friendly filters for a 5-gallon tank?



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I got this 5-gallon aquarium kit for my birthday in September: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...uorescent-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258

I finally got it set up in the first week of December for my betta I've had since April. I love the aquarium itself, but the filter that came with the kit has been giving me some issues. It's a Aquarius Mini Might power filter. I had to cover the intake of the filter with pantyhose because my fish kept getting himself stuck on it. I cleaned the tank for the first time today, vacuuming the tank while removing 50% of the water, and I took the cartridge out to swish in the old tank water. Once I had everything in place and plugged the filter back in, it started gurgling mechanically like it wasn't getting enough water. My fiance and I tinkered with it for an hour, taking it apart and putting it back together several times, trying it with and without the pantyhose intake cover, everything we could think of. The filter is barely doing anything at this point.

Sorry for the wall of text, but I thought the details might help. I'm thinking I should probably replace this filter. We'll be going to Petsmart and maybe Petco tomorrow, so I'm planning to look for filters.


*TL;DR* My filter pretty much stopped working after the first aquarium cleaning, and I want to replace it with a different filter. Are there any betta-friendly filters you would recommend?

Also, *should I unplug the filter for now? Or let it keep running the miniscule amount it's currently doing?*


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

Did you fill the upper part near the cartridge fully with water? If you don't, the filter will make noise but not draw up any water.

I've had great luck with a sponge filter. You can really adjust how much current to allow and its a pretty cheap setup.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, we tried that, too.

I've heard of sponge filters, but I don't know much of anything about them. Would I need to make one myself? Or can they be bought at a pet store?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

some pet stores have them. you can get them tons of places online,like big als,dr.fosters&smith,ebay and amazon.they are very cheap and easy to maintain. you can also make a few different types of filters. there is a lot of great diy sites on youtube if you are handy. the hamburg matten filter can be made from poret filter foam.this can be found on the swisstropics site.they also make them. a moving bed filter is another easy one.this uses a plastic bottle,ceramic media,an air pump and a sponge. you probably already have the stuff sitting around the house to make your own filter.


----------



## Marke (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump this up, I think the one that came with my tank is to powerful, note* it is called a power filter lol. Want to know what kind of filter would be ok for a betta tank?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sponge filters are a natural for Betta Tanks because of their low -current and ease of adjustability. They also provide a large volume for the nitrifying bacteria colony.

They require an air-pump, airline tubing (silicon is best), a one-way check-valve, and a cheap air-adjuster valve (optional).

This is a high-quality model suitable for up to 10g tanks and larger. It can take an airstone for efficiency and less surface disturbance.

Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies



This is a cheaper version:
Amazon.com: Ista Hydro Bio Sponge Filter - Size Mini Round (5 Gallons): Pet Supplies


This is the smallest one I know of.
Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10



Or find the smallest one you can get locally.

The Tetra Whisper 10 is a competitively-priced airpump, reliable and quiet enough.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll definitely have to consider those sponge filters, but for now I'm needing to find something local because I want to replace this faulty filter as soon as possible. I'm not very handy at all, so I don't think I'd be able to make a sponge filter myself.

I was looking at the Tetra Whisper 10i power filter (Tetra Whisper 10i Filter - Walmart.com) and wondering if it would be okay for a betta. I imagine I might end up needing to baffle it, but that's perfectly doable.

One more question, and I'm sorry if it's a silly one, but when I set up the aquarium, I used SafeStart since I didn't want to wait for the tank to cycle because I wanted to get Rakki in the tank sooner rather than later. When I replace the filter, will I need a new bottle of SafeStart? Or will putting the filter media from the old filter into the new filter be sufficient?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Whisper 10I will work fine. The media is a little small, but you'll have enough bacteria. 

Yes, put the old cartridge/media/sponge, whatever into the new filter --- as much as you can get in there. Stuffing it a little will temper the current. Work with it until you get it where you like it. As long as he's not hiding from it, a little current is good exercise for the fish


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

I use a Cascade 20, with a Fluval pre-filter sponge on the intake, and a media sponge right before the outtake. With or without the media sponge, the current is adjustable and really light. Cascade 20 will be harder to find, but Cascade 80 shouldn't be. Another I tried out for an hour or two and liked is the API Super Clean filter that just came out. I returned it though because my glass lid wouldn't fit around it.


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a Deep Blue Professional Nano filter on a 2.5g tank. It's flow adjustable which works out well for a Betta tank. If you want carbon you will have to get creative.

API has a new 5-20 filter that looks nice and has decent options for replacement media and adjustable flow. You can get them at PetSmart or online.


----------

